

[Tell HN]: I built a web app for image forensic analysis. Thoughts? - pgr

I made something cool, and I just wanted to share it.<p>There was an article submitted here last month, about forensic analysis of a recent Victoria's Secret photo (Discussion here:  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1017726)<p>It raised my interest, and I thought it was a great article. HN User slig made a quite comment about how some parts of it would be pretty easy to implement as a 'web app'. Turns out he was right. I read up on the theory in the linked research paper, and here is the result of a few days work:<p>http://www.errorlevelanalysis.com<p>Any thoughts or suggestions, I'd love to hear them.
======
olalonde
Cool project ! Care to open source your error level analysis implementation ?
I'm curious of how complex it is.

~~~
pgr
Sure, here is a link: <http://errorlevelanalysis.com/source/>

------
joshu
I like it, but would like to see something more general.

Copy-move detection would be neat:
[http://www.lemonodor.com/archives/2008/02/protecting_journal...](http://www.lemonodor.com/archives/2008/02/protecting_journalistic_integrity_algorithmically.html)

~~~
pgr
Oh, cool. I'd seen that before but I was unaware that the source code had been
posted. Thank you for the link.

------
pgr
And as a clickable links: <http://www.errorlevelanalysis.com> \+
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1017726>

------
pbhjpbhj
If the theory is correct, on a cursory glance I'm not convinced, then could
you not do a quick analysis to give a numeric likelihood of the image having
been tampered with?

